# What colour?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me what colour this baby mouse is please, her mum is BEW semi Longhair and her dad is a Himi. She went from pure white to this colour in a matter of days! She will have pink eyes. And look at the colour of her ears 

Sorry about the amount of pics but was trying to show her in different lights etc.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh! That's adorable! :shock:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

those ears are smart,I think they are the result of the mouse having some tan breeding in its heritage.I'm rubbish at genetics but my tans sometimes throw selfs with orange tail roots,ears and vents.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would vote for dove


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

The one of her feeding is so lovely!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

shes gorgeous!


----------

